
  The Peak Of Happiness - nickb
http://www.diamondcutlife.org/the-peak-of-happiness-and-its-causes/
======
tdavis
I have no salary whatsoever and would place my happiness between 8-10,
depending on the day and whether or not I'm feeling that annoying human desire
for companionship (which I can happily report has receded as of recent).

I spent a previous week fulfilling some military obligations for which I was
paid. That week my happiness was a 0, except for when they stopped paying me
and I got to come home and work on the site. Although, I realized quite a
while ago that happiness and money have next to no correlation to me.

